# GH?



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

After getting numerous "You can't receive offers due to connectivity issues" I reached out to tech support to find out what was going on. While I was waiting for an answer I started perusing the Troubleshooting FAQ and found this:










So, if I understand this correctly, I won't get offers if I'm surfing safari, twitter, or have another app running i.e. UberEATS.

TWO offers since 11:00!
What am I supposed to do to the "Hot Spot" map?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Well at least you get the guaranty


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> Well at least you get the guaranty


Apparently not. This is my first weekend driving so I don't have a "program level" yet. I picked up a couple of blocks as they came open, but apparently my 30-45 blocks down count towards the minimum.

I'll be discussing it with support, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I run GH with other apps and have not had that problem.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

A reboot is the first thing I would do if there are any problems. You'd be amazed at just how many times doing this little thing has solved so many problems. Clear your cache too. Other times, business is just slow, because people are going out.


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

What carrier are you with?


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Goongpad77 said:


> What carrier are you with?


I would guess AT&T based on the provided screenshots.


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

andaas said:


> I would guess AT&T based on the provided screenshots.


Duh lol

I have T-Mobile and I have spots in my market where even though I have full bars LTE there's some sort of connectivity issue.... I tried Sprint a while ago and that was absolutely awful. I fell for one of their promotions... they are absolutely the worst phone company to have in my area for doing this type of work. Trying to get back with Verizon.. I use other apps while running GrubHub in the background and have no issues unless I'm in one of the bad spots. Even with just one app open in the bad area it sends the connectivity issue notification.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Goongpad77 said:


> What carrier are you with?





andaas said:


> I would guess AT&T based on the provided screenshots.


Lol


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I run other apps all the time and never have a problem with GH. Turning the WIFI off is the only one that matters on that list


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Goongpad77 said:


> Duh lol
> I tried Sprint a while ago and that was absolutely awful. I fell for one of their promotions... they are absolutely the worst phone company to have in my area for doing this type of work. Trying to get back with Verizon.. n.


What do you mean; "trying" to get back on Verizon?
Are they doing background checks too?
Have to do a safety inspection of your phone?


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> What do you mean; "trying" to get back on Verizon?
> Are they doing background checks too?
> Have to do a safety inspection of your phone?


Long time ago I owe them 500 bucks when I lost my job, but it's way 5 years ago and it was charged off my credit.. they keep sending me flyers about signing back up. I know you can't sign back up of you owe them money.. Being that it's charged off I might have a chance.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

dlearl476 said:


> Apparently not. This is my first weekend driving so I don't have a "program level" yet. I picked up a couple of blocks as they came open, but apparently my 30-45 blocks down count towards the minimum.
> 
> I'll be discussing it with support, but I'm not holding my breath.


Your minimum contribution is reduced for "off block" rides. I'm not sure if it is reduced for other "block" rides.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

For general info: T Mobil has a 55+ plan that allows unlimited everything for two smartphones...the plan signer must be at least 55 + years old. It's $30 per month per line. You can add a hotspot to your phone for $10 more. My pal and I love it cuz it's not necessary to have a land line internet bill anymore. This might not work for everyone tho.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Drivincrazy said:


> For general info: T Mobil has a 55+ plan that allows unlimited everything for two smartphones...the plan signer must be at least 55 + years old. It's $30 per month per line. You can add a hotspot to your phone for $10 more. My pal and I love it cuz it's not necessary to have a land line internet bill anymore. This might not work for everyone tho.


Yea, but, hells bells, it hard enough for me to hear with a good service like Verizon. 
Us old folks can't deal with TMobil. 
They suck.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

I think in big cities T Mobil is fine. I had Verizon here in LV for awhile. They each have dead spots. I consider them equivalent from my experience.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Drivincrazy said:


> I think in big cities T Mobil is fine. I had Verizon here in LV for awhile. They each have dead spots. I consider them equivalent from my experience.


You're right. It depends on where you live.
I live in rural N. California. In a city of 75k. But, if you drive for 30 minutes either north, east or west -- you are nowhere. My Verison stays connected in a _lot _more places than any of the others.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

dlearl476 said:


> Apparently not. This is my first weekend driving so I don't have a "program level" yet. I picked up a couple of blocks as they came open, but apparently my 30-45 blocks down count towards the minimum.
> 
> I'll be discussing it with support, but I'm not holding my breath.


Any orders that you take off a block will be paid based on mileage and tip etc. The caveat is, that if you pickup any scheduled blocks before or after that it works first to reduce the GH contribution. For example, you take 3 deliveries off block make $27, then a 4 hour block opens up and you are guaranteed to get $10 an hour. If you received no deliveries for those 4 hours your total pay is $40, if you get $15 worth of deliveries in that block you would get $42 total for the day, as you went over the $40 guarantee with your previous orders. I never work off block for this reason. If I can't pickup blocks I go to one of 5 other gigs.


----------

